# How to do ED without going to Germany



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

JSpira said:


> Good luck - but why is iDrive silly? :dunno:
> 
> Most BMWs come with iDrive standard now and BMW owners with iDrive equipped vehicles are very happy with it (it seems to be those who don't have it who are unhappy with it).
> 
> BTW, where in Europe did you live?


My dad has idrive in his bmw, its cool and all, dont get me wrong but as I have no need for a navigation unit, HD radio, or satellite radio (actually starting the change my mind on that last one) and I can change channels on my radio and plug in my mp3 player without it, it just seems like a waste of money for my particular tastes. I am also not fond of the way it navigates, perhaps its my lack of a sufficient amount of Germanic blood but it seems pretty counter intuitive. Every time I want to scroll up, it scrolls down, etc. I think if it had a more easy flowing interface it would be great. I just feel like $2100 could be spent elsewhere in my case, not bashing the system itself.

Now, on my dads B7, its a must. If you are going to go all out and get what I believe is the best combination of luxury and performance available, better get the nifty gizmos, hell, he has another one in the back seat! :thumbup: In fact, we had to deactivate the traction control system so we could pop it up on a dyno the other week, and its actually the one 'selection' that doesnt look anything like the others, and you have to hold down the knob for three seconds once there. Drove me crazy trying to find it.

For the second question, I lived in the London area for the entire time, but being that close to the rest of Europe meant our weekend trips, vacations etc were pretty freaking sweet.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Good luck - but why is iDrive silly? :dunno:
> 
> Most BMWs come with iDrive standard now and BMW owners with iDrive equipped vehicles are very happy with it (it seems to be those who don't have it who are unhappy with it).


Got a 3 series loaner with iDrive yesterday and it is still silly. Tried to enter an address for the dealer into the Nav system but the street they are on was not in the system. Of course they have only been there for about ten years. 

Not really the iDrive problem but my Tom Tom had the address quickly.

I did note the radio and climate control had actual buttons so at least there is an option to finding the stations and setting interior temperature without using the controller. :angel:

It is definitely better than earlier versions but still not very intuitive to use.

Cheers


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The fee Gremlin may be referring to is the towing charge to take the vehicle from BMW Welt to Harms... :dunno:

Glad you decided to go over as it is really the only way. :thumbup: You'll love it!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gremlin said:


> Now, on my dads B7, its a must. If you are going to go all out and get what I believe is the best combination of luxury and performance available, better get the nifty gizmos, hell, he has another one in the back seat! :thumbup: In fact, we had to deactivate the traction control system so we could pop it up on a dyno the other week, and its actually the one 'selection' that doesnt look anything like the others, and you have to hold down the knob for three seconds once there. Drove me crazy trying to find it.


Keep in mind when looking at iDrive that the 7er Series has a much older system and a very different UI. The iDrive system in the 3er, 5er, 6er, etc. has been greatly improved (and simplified). You can read my article about iDrive for further details if interested.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SJAPoc said:


> The fee Gremlin may be referring to is the towing charge to take the vehicle from BMW Welt to Harms... :dunno:


Perhaps but that is just for inclement weather once the buyer is in Munich. I don't think they tow it btw but rather it is driven (once there is no snow).


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Didn't you forget something - spousal airfare?


We get 2-for-1 on LH via Amex PTS. But thanks for looking out for us. :angel:


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

JSpira said:


> Keep in mind when looking at iDrive that the 7er Series has a much older system and a very different UI. The iDrive system in the 3er, 5er, 6er, etc. has been greatly improved (and simplified). You can read my article about iDrive for further details if interested.


Now that is something I did not know. I will be moving over to that article, and perhaps taking another visit to the dealer to see if its 'better enough' I think another reason I am leaning against it for myself is my main mp3 player is a 2nd generation ZUNE. If I had an ipod, I am sure I would be pretty excited about being able to control it via idrive.

Right now I am mostly trying to decide if I want to save some money and get the sedan (cheaper, better residual value, lower base rate) or succumb to my love for the coupes body style.


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice review there, now I am going to have to go BACK to the dealer and look at a 3 series idrive. I was just assuming it was the same as the 7er so I ignored it.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Didn't you forget something - spousal airfare?


No, but he did forget the part about the "client" purchasing the car with "pick contractor's" name on the purchase order so that he can take delivery of the car in Munich. Of course its totally up to the "pickup contractor's" honesty to transfer the title to the "client's" name upon the vehicle's redelivery.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gremlin said:


> Where I really would like to go is back to London, but I am not sure how excited I'll be about driving on the stupid side of the road in a left hand drive car.


Its entertaining with the hedgerows along side of many of the roads, meaning you can't see more than a few feet in front of your car. Passing on a two lane road is pretty entertaining too.

It does make for a good conversation piece with the locals though.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Real time traffic question for JS or other expert.

The meaning of the white squares on end? They are sometimes blank, or sometimes with one or more cars on them. I understand that the black arrows mean congestion, but are any of these things quantified?

Thanx


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Actually there is a perfectly legal way to do ED without going to Germany.

Just pick up a Volvo in Sweden.:angel:

Cheers


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Actually, it's even easier and there's no need for the $50 fee - BMW recently introduced U.S. delivery. You simply go to the local dealer, place an order, and they will arrange for the car to be transported from Germany to you.


:rofl: Snap... that's going to leave a mark!!


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I did this in December 2005 to pick up a 3 er for my son and this is the cheapest way to do it. I flew United from Chicago to Munich, leaving O'Hare at 5 pm on Saturday a week prior to Christmas. Monday morning I picked up the 3 er and drove to Harms in Munich to drop off the car. I took a flight that left at noon Munich time. My flight landed at O'Hare at 5 pm on Monday. The flight was dirt cheap and the planes were empty. The hotel was empty. I think that the flight was $650. I used hotel points and I got a free room in a Marriott Hotel in Munich. The BMW FS lease rates were great. I am not recommending this approach because the vacation in Germany is fantastic. If you go it is well worthwhile to do a vacation while you are there.


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess thats actually what I can concerned about, I know there is no way I am going to fly to Munich, and then just turn around and come back the next day. I've already tried to convince myself thats what I should do, and I failed  Now I am trying to figure out if I can afford to take my car to London for a couple days and see some old friends.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I'll be more than happy to break it in for you. Anytime, May 13-June 3


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

I appreciate the offer, but I think I'll be perfectly fine with breaking it in myself


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Actually, it's even easier and there's no need for the $50 fee - BMW recently introduced U.S. delivery. You simply go to the local dealer, place an order, and they will arrange for the car to be transported from Germany to you.


This sounds great, but:

Can I have a friend pick the car up in the US for me?

Will the meet US emissions standards?

Will I have to pay to ship it?

Will it void my warranty?

Will it be shipped by airplane?

Will I have to pick it up at the port?

Will the steering wheel be on the correct side? I know they drive on the wrong side of the road in Europe!

:angel:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Gremlin said:


> Where I really would like to go is back to London, but I am not sure how excited I'll be about driving on the stupid side of the road in a left hand drive car.


Have you ever driven in London? A car is just about the slowest way to get around.

You can drop the car in Amsterdam and catch a cheap ferry from Hoek van Holland to Harwich. Trains connect the ferry to Amsterdam and London

http://www.golondon.nl

If you can't figure out the website, you can call Dutch Railways at +31 900 92 96 -- Nearly everyone in The Netherlands speaks English better than Americans.

The one-way Amsterdam to London fare is about 39EUR.

From Paris there is Eurostar.

Or you can get a cheap flight from just about any of the European drop-off locations.

Problem solved.


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, ive driven there, thats why I was saying I wasnt really looking forward to it. Thats the rub, I'd love to go back to london, but taking a car there is silly.


----------

